# Crack in Drakes Bitters



## jagee44 (Sep 5, 2007)

I just bought a Drakes Plantation bitters for 13 bucks but it has a crack in it.
 Is this fixable or is there nothing I can do?


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Sep 5, 2007)

yes it can be fied, but No guarantee it will go away completly.
 do you want to do it your self?

 rick


----------



## jagee44 (Sep 5, 2007)

Yea because I have several bottles with cracks like that.


----------



## framemould (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi, i am a bit new to this so forgive my ignorance, but i have a couple of bottles with cracks in, is it really possible to remove them, and if so who would be able to do this for me. Thanks


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 29, 2007)

Ya I would agree, you can make a crack look cosmetically better but once its cracked, its always going to be cracked. Just the nature of glass.


----------



## framemould (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for your help and your warm welcome, i will email a picture of one of the bottles to Bottle tumbler and see what he has to say about it. Thanks again


----------

